# GoKart Electric trolley - service on trolley



## dufferman (Sep 9, 2014)

This review is a bit different I know, but I felt like I should leave a review for the service of my GoKart trolley. When I bought my GoKart I had heard about (and indeed seen via my father's GoKart) the high quality level of service GoKart provide - both physically servicing the trolley, and the customer service level.

I bought my trolley 2nd hand here on the forum. The trolley was in good condition, but being 4 years or so old it was in need of a refresh. It had a slightly loose cable, a bent electrode where the battery slots in, as well as some duct tape round the main body of the trolley. Then, one weekend, the on / off switch went, meaning the trolley was always powered up.

So I organised the pickup, service & re-delivery of my trolley. I went straight to the GoKart website and read about the service they offered - Â£99 for a full service and new 2 year warranty. Although this was a bit steep (I only bought the trolley for Â£70ish) especially since they charged a further Â£10 for a good sized box for the trolley to be delivered in, for the problem I had it was a must.

I arranged the pick up for Wednesday, where the DPD delivery van arrived, with said box, and took away my trolley.

I received a call Friday confirming they had it, and to arrange re-delivery. They had said online the turn-around was 1 week, so to be told they could deliver on Monday was a pleasant surprise.

I asked whether I needed to tell them about all the issues. "Oh no," the lady said, "we'll fully check the trolley". No problem I thought, I just hope they'll find everything.

When I got my trolley back yesterday I was shocked. I think they have sent me a brand new trolley!!!!

Everything, and I mean everything, has been replaced. Or so well cleaned it looks new. All the problems fixed, little things like the mud guard replaced as well as bigger things like a new rubber handle.

The wheels look new, as does the actual main body of the trolley. Like I say, it could have just been well cleaned, either way, I'm so impressed.

To know that, on top of all that they have done, I now have a full 2 year warranty on the trolley, I couldn't be more happy. 

So the rumors are true, the service level GoKart provide is 2nd to none. I have full faith the trolley will keep me going for years on end, and with a replacement battery starting from the Â£70 mark, I'm confident I will not need to spend much more on the trolley for a long time.

Go Gokart!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2014)

You cannot beat the service that Sandy and Co. give at GoKart.
It's refreshing to find nowadays as so many companies don't want to know once you've parted with your money.
If any of my friends ask about trollies I will always (always) recommend GoKart.
No doubt you will get the nay sayers on here later on saying "well if it didn't go wrong you wouldn't need support" but everything (everything) goes wrong now and again, so just ignore them.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2014)

I live close enough to pop to their place when I get any problems and have to say that they are as pleasant in the flesh as they are over the phone/internet and when I upgraded to the auto speed handle they fitted it, put right other minor things and gave it an extra warranty - a top company!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 10, 2014)

My pal services electric golf trollies, however he doesn't touch Go Karts as even he says their service is *so good* the customers would be mad not to use them.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 10, 2014)

Fully agree... great product....  great company....  great service  :whoo:


----------



## Lollfred (Sep 10, 2014)

agree with you all ... love mine and would deffo recommend to anyone ...


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2014)

Adam, you will be able to thank Sandy in person on the H4H day. You will also have the chance to win the trophy she so kindly donated. Just a top lady.

Sandy has again given us a trolley and bag for our auction, so if anyone is thinking of buying one and can wait until the end of the month you might get a bargain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2014)

Another big fan. Top quality and British


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow. So now folks know the cheap way to a trolley. They stand by the product not just the customer. I can't think of many companies that would offer this type of service to anyone buying the product second hand.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another big fan. Top quality and British
		
Click to expand...


Have you not just bought a Motocaddy ?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you not just bought a Motocaddy ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you not just bought a Motocaddy ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but doesn't stop me having an opinion after having a GK for 6 years. Please stop trolling your post adds nothing to the thread


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes but doesn't stop me having an opinion after having a GK for 6 years. Please stop trolling your post adds nothing to the thread
		
Click to expand...


It was a question that's all - I wasn't sure if you had bought one or not especially with having such a high opinion of Go Kart


----------



## Pants (Sep 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			your post adds nothing to the thread
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 11, 2014)

Me as well Pants.

Nice to see that you are still around - it's been a while.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 12, 2014)

I just want to know why Poults is posting as Dufferman? Nice Avatar.  And if anyone buys a GoKart in the meantime and then wins one at the H4H that wouldn't be a problem, we'd refund them for one. Anyway I'm really looking forward to North Hants. Sounds like a nice track and I haven't played it before.
The service idea is rather a radical one but we don't believe that things should be pensioned off just because they're a few years old. Sometimes a trolley is due a big update, other times and it gets a thorough check and a few bits changing. The service guys are really fussy though! We think it's a good thing to do.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2014)

Sandy said:



			We don't believe that things should be pensioned off just because they're a few years old.
		
Click to expand...

Leftie can now sleep easy at night


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 13, 2014)

My GoKart will be coming up for another service early next year and I'll be sending it back without a moments hesitation - everything you read about their customer service is true - my favourite company I have bought stuff from without a doubt.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 15, 2014)

Sandy said:



			I just want to know why Poults is posting as Dufferman? Nice Avatar.  And if anyone buys a GoKart in the meantime and then wins one at the H4H that wouldn't be a problem, we'd refund them for one. Anyway I'm really looking forward to North Hants. Sounds like a nice track and I haven't played it before.
The service idea is rather a radical one but we don't believe that things should be pensioned off just because they're a few years old. Sometimes a trolley is due a big update, other times and it gets a thorough check and a few bits changing. The service guys are really fussy though! We think it's a good thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

I like to keep my profile low on here, what with being a European Golfing hero and all 

Seriously though, great service. So pleased, especially as it was bought second hand. MY Dad bought one when you guys first launched (his is maybe 10 years old? He's had it such a long time) and it is still going strong. Only 1 new battery too. 

I'll stop gushing now.


----------

